# Great Yard Sale Find



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Passed a yard sale Saturday, ( fortunately for me the Mrs. wasn't with me) and I saw a couple of old tools that caught my eye. One turned out to be a 1935 Ward's Powr-Kraft Scroll Saw. They were wrapping up the sale, and wanted to get rid of it, so I thought I would help them out. It looks great, and best of all it still runs!

I think this may be a fun project to play with in the future if I get the time. I don't know if I will clean it up the way it is, or restore it 100%. I doubt it is very rare.

I also snagged a craftsman jointer that I believe dates back to 1956, and a beautiful B & D all-aluminum drill. 

All that for $20.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Doug

That's a great find,,I had one like it along time ago, it's worth reworking ,,,,,it will cut a 4 x 4 stock plus some, the one I had used pin type blades just like a hand jig saw...,, the new scroll saws can't cut the big/thick stuff.......
I also made my own blades out of band saw blades, little roll pins and a good hand punch....like one from HF worked great for me...

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=91510
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=44060
===========



kp91 said:


> Passed a yard sale Saturday, ( fortunately for me the Mrs. wasn't with me) and I saw a couple of old tools that caught my eye. One turned out to be a 1935 Ward's Powr-Kraft Scroll Saw. They were wrapping up the sale, and wanted to get rid of it, so I thought I would help them out. It looks great, and best of all it still runs!
> 
> I think this may be a fun project to play with in the future if I get the time. I don't know if I will clean it up the way it is, or restore it 100%. I doubt it is very rare.
> 
> ...


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Great find Doug looks like a fun project. Don't have to worry about you scrollsaw moving or the jointer for that matter both are pretty heavy.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

I thought I paid too much, based on the $4.95 price in the 1935 catalog. But that was without a motor! Back then the motor cost $6, and the belt would have been another $0.30. I guess I got a deal.

The motor that came with this one is from an old Domestic Electric sewing machine. I have no idea how old it is, but it is a beautiful piece of equipment. I'll probably put a different motor on it if I choose to run this saw, since the manual recommends a 1/4 hp motor, and this one is 1/6 hp.

www.surpluscenter.com or www.grainger.com should be able to help me out on that front.

It is amazing how much reference material is available at www.owwm.com for researching these old machines.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

yes you did you got even a better deal then they did then. Bet their shipping rate was a lot less though.


----------

